# small white worms in potting soil



## rikki446 (Nov 24, 2011)

I used organic potting soil in one of my t enclosures rather than using coco husk for a change as some of my t's seem to dislike the stuff and climb the sides of their enclosures even in my dry enclosures e.g b smithi but there are loads of small white worms in the soil do you think these could be parasitic and cause harm to my t's ?? or am I just being paranoid ?

:crazy:


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Possibly fungus gnat larvae. not harmful just bloody annoying when adult.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

If they are clear/white with black heads and look like extremely small caterpillars then they are fungus gnats. (a pain the butt as adults but not harmful)












If they are cotton thin white worms then they could be Grindle worms AKA Enchytraeus buchholzi (used as live food for small tropical fish and not harmful)








Both can be killed off by by letting the substrate dry out :no1:


----------



## rikki446 (Nov 24, 2011)

That looks like them in bottom picture thanks for the help I will dry the rest of the soil before doing anymore rehousing 

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------

